# Pikachu Tail Tips?



## Hakoge (May 1, 2009)

Heya everyone! <3 Just created this forum account so I could ask a question. I'm designing a costume for a local Geek Convention (I'm going as Pikachu, and my best friend is going as Ash Ketchum), and I'm a little stumped in regards to one part of it. It involves the tail, and I wasn't sure where to go at first, but then I figured, why not ask fursuiters? 

This is going to be my first time making anything even close to resembling a fursuit, but I have a pro-grade seamstress-- conveniently, my stepmom-- helping me out so I'll definitely have some help with the quality part of it should that come up.

Now! The costume in question!

This is the concept sketch so far (not _really_ a fursuit, but at this convention it gets really warm during the panels so I wanted something that was a little more lightweight and would keep me cooler); I know, I know, the coloring sucks-- as does the scanner! xD-- but that was just so I could get a clear visual to my stepmom on the colors of the materials I'll need and stuff. xD But anyway! My issue is how I'm going to keep the shape of the tail... I want something that won't end up bending or breaking or anything when I sit on it; I've had tons of people suggest bending up some wire to keep the shape, but then I'd had to fumble around with it every time it bent in some odd way! Would just shoving it full of stuffing mess with the tail's shape? I can't imagine sheets of cardboard / stiff card working out too well, either...

As I said, this is my first time trying something like this (the ears shouldn't be a problem, though; I've found a few tutorials that seem pretty easy and I'm going to try using those), but where the shape of the tail is so different from what I've seen in other fursuits, I feel like there's something alot more needed to get it to look right.

(Also, I'm hoping to at least have whatever's holding its shape _covered_ in the same sort of fur I'll be using for the top, shorts, ears, etc. Just throwing that out there because someone recommended I just try painting styrofoam and I think that would look ridiculously out of place. :S)

Sorry for rambling, it's 3 AM and I haven't slept much since Friday. xD;;

Much thanks!

~Hakoge the MicroFox.


----------



## NoxTigress (May 1, 2009)

I'm stumped for answers on how best to keep the tail's shape, short of making it from foam and then covering it in fur.  Which might work rather well for you, actually.  If you carve the tail into the shape you want and then make a pattern to use for cutting the fur to go over it, the tail should keep it's shape without any effort, plus not have any fumbly or hard bits to worry about.

If that doesn't help, or if no one else can think of a better way for you to do the tail, try posting your question here.  There are tons of fursuiters there and I'm sure someone will be able to figure out a solution for you if we can't over here.  ^_^


----------



## Ozriel (May 1, 2009)

I would think that you'd need to make a pattern....and maybe some wire to stand it up.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 1, 2009)

You could sow the tail in that shape, if that makes sense? Use the seams to create the general shape.

As for making it keep that shape...I suggest cutting out upholstery foam in the right shape. Sow the tail but keep the very end open. Then insert the foam form that way, and then carefully sow the tip together. Then the foam can help it keep it's shape and when you sit it will bend, but when you get back up the foam rebounds.


----------



## NightWolf714 (May 1, 2009)

My mate, for kicks and giggles, was going to make a set of pikachu ears and tail. Only really got on the tail though. Like Trpdwarf suggested, he mostly cut the fabric into the lightning bolt shape. The only thing is that it doesn't stand up straight. I would guess that you can use wire or something along those sorts, but I'm not entirely sure. If you want it to stand straight up, you can do the plushie approach and sew a corner unto the back of the shirt or something I suppose. Not sure there, unfortunately.

Over all, the outfit looks pretty cute. And the ears shouldn't be an issue, especially if you are going to attach it to a hair band. Again, wire may be needed to make them stand up (if that's your plan) because of the size of the ears. 

Best of luck with it. ^_^


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 1, 2009)

If you make the tail okay you could always have it so that there is a loop or something at the back that you could attack to your shirt or jacket, and that would hold up the tail...


----------



## shebawolf145 (May 1, 2009)

Maybe make a wire frame?


----------



## Kittiara (May 2, 2009)

Either a wire frame (hell, even wire mesh underneath, with thin foam on it for slight thickness and softness) or really really stiff foam (not sure if this exists without being horribly brittle).


----------

